# Circular Vents



## MrBoom619 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello all,

Can anyone offer any tips on cutting a hole into an acrylic enclosure for round vents? I did a practice run on an old enclosure I have using a drill and hole saw bit.  The issue I run into is the acrylic heats up causing it to melt and harden into jagged forms on the edge. I've tried low speeds and it still heats up... :: Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## stewstew8282 (Sep 10, 2013)

google google and moar google


http://www.bcae1.com/plexi.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrBoom619 (Sep 10, 2013)

Appreciate it! =)


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont cheap out, get a good whole saw.  Drill fast, let the drill do the work, don't push on it.  I make custom cages so I've drilled through a lot of acrylic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ibzayalexander (Sep 12, 2013)

EightLeggedFreaks said:


> Dont cheap out, get a good whole saw.  Drill fast, let the drill do the work, don't push on it.  I make custom cages so I've drilled through a lot of acrylic.


I definitely have to agree here. .  I also make my own enclosures and it's imperative that you have a good bit to start with for your drill. Don't take the cheap way out. .  you definitely want to get a nice whole saw. Drill fast, never slow! Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shebeen (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's a video of how RobC does it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFH1IDXAkNU

---------- Post added 09-12-2013 at 09:15 AM ----------

If you need a good source for round vents, here's who I use:

http://roundvents.com/Aluminum-Open-Screen-vents-Tab-style_c12.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrBoom619 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks all for your input! I bought a new Milwaukee compact drill today (was 229.99 reg down to 99) with a 1 and 2 in. Bi-Metal Hole Saw bit. What is the best bit to use? Thanks again all!


----------



## Ibzayalexander (Sep 12, 2013)

MrBoom619 said:


> Thanks all for your input! I bought a new Milwaukee compact drill today (was 229.99 reg down to 99) with a 1 and 2 in. Bi-Metal Hole Saw bit. What is the best bit to use? Thanks again all!


I would use the 2" bit to maximize your ventilation. Here are a few pictures of my tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrBoom619 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ibzayalexander said:


> I would use the 2" bit to maximize your ventilation. Here are a few pictures of my tanks.
> 
> View attachment 120617
> 
> View attachment 120618


Nice set ups, Ibzayalexander! Would mind sharing the demensions of the lids and what type of materials you used? I would definately want to try and make some lids! Thanks!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (Sep 12, 2013)

MrBoom619 said:


> Nice set ups, Ibzayalexander! Would mind sharing the demensions of the lids and what type of materials you used? I would definately want to try and make some lids! Thanks!


Lids vary.  That is how I started with just up right aquariums.  I think for 5.5 gallons I used 4 inch substrate barrier, and for 10 gallons I used 6 inch.  The rest was all lid.  Made from 1/8 plexi.  It warps over time though.

Then put the holes somewhere that it looks neat.  I think all in all for converted aquariums, it cost like 25 bucks to make or something including the aquarium.  Where as for the same thing made of all acrylic costs me about 45 to 50 bucks in materials.  

Which would be these here....


----------



## MrBoom619 (Sep 13, 2013)

EightLeggedFreaks said:


> Lids vary.  That is how I started with just up right aquariums.  I think for 5.5 gallons I used 4 inch substrate barrier, and for 10 gallons I used 6 inch.  The rest was all lid.  Made from 1/8 plexi.  It warps over time though.
> 
> Then put the holes somewhere that it looks neat.  I think all in all for converted aquariums, it cost like 25 bucks to make or something including the aquarium.  Where as for the same thing made of all acrylic costs me about 45 to 50 bucks in materials.
> 
> Which would be these here....


WOW!!! Those are gorgeous!!! Thank you for some great ideas!I know practice makes perfect and I hope i get it down!


----------

